# Nvidia-Geschäftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. Februar 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Nvidia-Geschäftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*

					Nvidia hat die Geschäftszahlen für das das letzte Quartal des vergangenen Jahres vorgelegt und sogleich den Abschluss für das gesamte Jahr. Beides ist ein Rekord für die Kalifornier. Noch nie wurde so viel Umsatz und Gewinn gemacht. Nvidia ist wirtschaftlich kerngesund und höchst rentabel. Der Ausflug ins Segment Deep Learning zahlt sich richtig aus.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Nvidia-Geschäftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*


----------



## XXTREME (10. Februar 2017)

*Nvidia-Geschäftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*

Klar das die so Margen einfahren wenn quasi Mittelklassekarten für mehr wie 400€ verkauft werden . Tja, so kann´s laufen ohne Konkurenz. Ich bete inständig das Vega was wird, sonst sehe ich dunkelschwarz .


----------



## Kondar (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia-Geschäftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*



XXTREME schrieb:


> Klar das die so Margen einfahren wenn quasi Mittelklassekarten für mehr wie 400€ verkauft werden . Tja, so kann´s laufen ohne Konkurenz. Ich bete inständig das Vega was wird, sonst sehe ich dunkelschwarz .



Nein.
Wenn es genug Leute gibt die kein Problem damit haben den Preis zu zahlen/sich verarschen zu lassen/was auch immer liegt es nicht 
direkt an der fehlenden Konkurenz sondern an dem Markt. Der Markt kriegt eben das was er sich wünscht (=> bezahlt).
Ich bin mir sicher das NV auch mit dem "alten" Preisen (GTX 1070 ~350€, GTX 1080 ~550€) mehr als genug Geld scheffel könnte.


----------



## Bevier (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia-Geschäftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*

Da sie aktuell gut 1/3 ihres Umsatz in Gewinn umwandeln, kann man vielleicht abschätzen, um wieviel die Grafikkarten überteuert sind...
Selbst bei einer Halbierung würden sie noch ausreichend Gewinn machen, ohne in Gefahr zu geraten. Vor allem die über 200% Zugewinn zum Vorjahresquartal sind erschreckend, denn auch damals gab es eigentlich keine echte Alternative zu Maxwell. Ich gehe mal von einer Marge von rund 100% aus, bei den Spitzenmodellen sogar deutlich mehr (Titan X sollte in der Produktion sicher keine 500 € kosten, wird aber für >1300 verkauft)


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia-Geschäftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*

Jetzt kommt eh wieder von den gleichen dieselbe Leier. Mimimi Nvidia ist so böse und machen nur Gewinn weil die Preise so hoch sind, mimimi Vega wird toller und kostet nur 100€. Schnarch das wiederholt sich in jedem Nvidia/AMD Vega/Pascal Thread. ide Pascal´s sind gute performante Karten und momentan konkurrenzlos that´s it. So macht man Gewinn, und wenn AMD es besser macht dann machen auch die Gewinn. Wir sollten lieber froh sein das es einer wirklich guten Firma auch finanziell gut geht. Und das auch absolut verdient, weil die keine Däumchen drehen sondern auch was bieten. Dafür das AMD (noch) nicht mithalten kann, ist nicht die Schuld von Nvidia.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia-Geschäftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*

@ Bevier

Wenn die Grafikkarten überteuert wären, würde sie keiner kaufen.


----------



## pilzsammler2002 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia-Geschäftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Und das auch absolut verdient, weil die keine Däumchen drehen sondern auch was bieten.



Das stimmt natürlich... Wenn einer Innovativ ist, dann ist es Nvidia in der Gamingsparte...    

Wait... wat?


----------



## Bevier (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia-Geschäftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*



-Chefkoch- schrieb:


> @ Bevier
> 
> Wenn die Grafikkarten überteuert wären, würde sie keiner kaufen.



Falsch, wenn die Menschheit intelligent wäre, würde niemand diese Karten kaufen aber leider ist die Mehrzahl ziemlich kurzsichtig...

nV steigert schon seit Generationen die Preise weit über jegliche Verhältnismäßigkeit und trotzdem springen genug drauf an, mit Begründungen wie "mit nV hab ich den längeren Balken" oder "PhysiX ist ja soooooooooooo geil!!!11". Natürlich sind die Karten verdammt gut und meist etwas besser als die Konkurrenz aber die ständigen Preissteigerungen von über 50% innerhalb einer Gen für die selbe Leistungsklasse (x04er), sind einfach nicht zu rechtfertigen...


----------



## HyperBeast (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia-Geschäftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*



Bevier schrieb:


> Falsch, wenn die Menschheit intelligent wäre, würde niemand diese Karten kaufen aber leider ist die Mehrzahl ziemlich kurzsichtig...
> 
> nV steigert schon seit Generationen die Preise weit über jegliche Verhältnismäßigkeit und trotzdem springen genug drauf an, mit Begründungen wie "mit nV hab ich den längeren Balken" oder "PhysiX ist ja soooooooooooo geil!!!11". Natürlich sind die Karten verdammt gut und meist etwas besser als die Konkurrenz aber die ständigen Preissteigerungen von über 50% innerhalb einer Gen für die selbe Leistungsklasse (x04er), sind einfach nicht zu rechtfertigen...



Wenn alle soviel "Intelligenz" wie Bevier zeigen, ist mir klar, warum es bergab geht. Hoffe alle 2.240 Beiträge strotzen nur so vor soviel geballtem Wissen.

€: Ganz wichtig bei solchen Beiträgen immer für die Mehrheit sprechen, dann merkt der Rest des Forums auch gleich, wieviel man von solchen Aussagen zu halten hat. ^^


----------



## Two-Face (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia-Geschäftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*



-Chefkoch- schrieb:


> @ Bevier
> 
> Wenn die Grafikkarten überteuert wären, würde sie keiner kaufen.


Das iPhone ist auch überteuert. Die Markenturnschuhe von Adidas/Nike/Puma/etc. sind es. Sogar der Pack Batterien im Laden ist maßlos überteuert.
Wird trotzdem alles gekauft.


----------



## Oberst Klink (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia-Geschäftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt eh wieder von den gleichen dieselbe Leier. Mimimi Nvidia ist so böse und machen nur Gewinn weil die Preise so hoch sind, mimimi Vega wird toller und kostet nur 100€. Schnarch das wiederholt sich in jedem Nvidia/AMD Vega/Pascal Thread. ide Pascal´s sind gute performante Karten und momentan konkurrenzlos that´s it. So macht man Gewinn, und wenn AMD es besser macht dann machen auch die Gewinn. Wir sollten lieber froh sein das es einer wirklich guten Firma auch finanziell gut geht. Und das auch absolut verdient, weil die keine Däumchen drehen sondern auch was bieten. Dafür das AMD (noch) nicht mithalten kann, ist nicht die Schuld von Nvidia.



Gerade die Tatsache, dass AMD immer wieder versucht näher an den "Communities" zu sein, bricht ihnen jedes Mal wieder das Genick wenn es um Umsatz und Gewinn geht. Gemessen an den Produkten hätte AMD bis jetzt deutlich mehr Gewinne einfahren könnten, wenn sie nur gewollt hätten. Zu Athlon-Zeiten wäre viel drin gewesen, ebenso mit dem "Hammer", aber auch mit den Grafikkarten. Bei AMD fielen die Preise immer relativ schnell nach Markteinführung. Warum eigentlich? Zumal die Karten ja meist mit denen von nVidia mithalten konnten oder gleichwertig waren. Nvidia geht nun mal nicht so sehr auf Kuschelkurs, was viele hier erst recht dazu bewegt für AMD zu sein. Allerdings schreibt nVidia auch fast regelmäßig schwarze Zahlen, was ihnen natürlich auch viel mehr Handlungsfreiheit gibt. Wo AMD 100 Leute in der Entwicklung einsetzt, kann nVidia 150 oder 200 Leute einsetzen, wo AMD 10 Millionen für Werbung ausgibt kann nVidia 20 Millionen ausgeben, etc. Oder wenn sich eine Gen. mal als Fail herausstellt wie z.B. die GeForce FX oder Thermi, hat man immer noch genug Reserven um die nächste oder übernächste Gen. dann umso besser zu gestalten. 

AMD dagegen hängt in einem Kreislauf fest, welcher dem Unternehmen quasi immer den "Underdog"-Status beschert. Man hat gute Hardware, die vielleicht in einigen Bereichen der Konkurrenz überlegen , insgesamt aber etwas schwächer ist. Man verlangt geringere Preise, erntet dafür Wertschätzung bei den Kunden, welche sich dann aber auch daran gewöhnen. Man macht weniger Umsatz als man könnte, hat weniger Geld für Entwicklung, Werbung, etc. und kann in Folge dessen nicht mit der Konkurrenz schritt halten, sondern muss längere Intervalle gehen. Das bedeutet wiederum, dass weniger Gewinn erzielt werden kann. Wenn AMD also langfristig wachsen will, müssen die Gewinne gesteigert werden, was höhere Preise zur Folge hat. Umsatz alleine reicht eben nicht aus, auch wenn AMD 100 Millionen Octacores für 100€ verkaufen könnte. Es braucht eben auch Gewinn und Leute, die auch bereit sich mal höhere Preise zu akzeptieren. Und das sind die AMD-Fanboys nun mal meistens nicht, da AMD-Fanboys hauptsächlich wegen der geringeren Preise sind was sie sind.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia-Geschäftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*

@ Two Face

Da ist gar nichts davon überteuert. Der Markt hat den Preis für die Produkte akzeptiert und zahlt ihn auch. 

Es wird ja niemand gezwungen den Preis zu bezahlen, gibt genug billigere Alternativen.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia-Geschäftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Gerade die Tatsache, dass AMD immer wieder versucht näher an den "Communities" zu sein, bricht ihnen jedes Mal wieder das Genick wenn es um Umsatz und Gewinn geht. Gemessen an den Produkten hätte AMD bis jetzt deutlich mehr Gewinne einfahren könnten, wenn sie nur gewollt hätten. Zu Athlon-Zeiten wäre viel drin gewesen, ebenso mit dem "Hammer", aber auch mit den Grafikkarten. Bei AMD fielen die Preise immer relativ schnell nach Markteinführung. Warum eigentlich? Zumal die Karten ja meist mit denen von nVidia mithalten konnten oder gleichwertig waren. Nvidia geht nun mal nicht so sehr auf Kuschelkurs, was viele hier erst recht dazu bewegt für AMD zu sein. Allerdings schreibt nVidia auch fast regelmäßig schwarze Zahlen, was ihnen natürlich auch viel mehr Handlungsfreiheit gibt. Wo AMD 100 Leute in der Entwicklung einsetzt, kann nVidia 150 oder 200 Leute einsetzen, wo AMD 10 Millionen für Werbung ausgibt kann nVidia 20 Millionen ausgeben, etc. Oder wenn sich eine Gen. mal als Fail herausstellt wie z.B. die GeForce FX oder Thermi, hat man immer noch genug Reserven um die nächste oder übernächste Gen. dann umso besser zu gestalten.
> 
> AMD dagegen hängt in einem Kreislauf fest, welcher dem Unternehmen quasi immer den "Underdog"-Status beschert. Man hat gute Hardware, die vielleicht in einigen Bereichen der Konkurrenz überlegen , insgesamt aber etwas schwächer ist. Man verlangt geringere Preise, erntet dafür Wertschätzung bei den Kunden, welche sich dann aber auch daran gewöhnen. Man macht weniger Umsatz als man könnte, hat weniger Geld für Entwicklung, Werbung, etc. und kann in Folge dessen nicht mit der Konkurrenz schritt halten, sondern muss längere Intervalle gehen. Das bedeutet wiederum, dass weniger Gewinn erzielt werden kann. Wenn AMD also langfristig wachsen will, müssen die Gewinne gesteigert werden, was höhere Preise zur Folge hat. Umsatz alleine reicht eben nicht aus, auch wenn AMD 100 Millionen Octacores für 100€ verkaufen könnte. Es braucht eben auch Gewinn und Leute, die auch bereit sich mal höhere Preise zu akzeptieren. Und das sind die AMD-Fanboys nun mal meistens nicht, da AMD-Fanboys hauptsächlich wegen der geringeren Preise sind was sie sind.



Gute Zusammenfassung, dem habe ich nichts hinzuzufügen. Außer vielleicht deinem letzten Satz, und darin sehe ich AMD´s größtes "Problem". Mit den Fanboys die am besten viel für wenig Geld wollen, kommt man nicht vom Fleck. Ich zum Beispiel bin bereit tief in die Tasche zu greifen, solange die Leistung stimmt. Da kann AMD auch gerne 600 - 700€ für einen 8-Kerner verlangen. Wenn der auf dem Level von dem Intel Pendant ist, greife ich gerne zu AMD. So einfach ist das, und viele werden dann das gleiche tun. Wenn aber Leute daher kommen die für 8 Kerne am liebsten nur 300€ zahlen wollen, dann hat AMD ein Problem. Und das hört man hier doch immer wieder, aber so läuft das nicht. Wenn Ryzen gut ist und mit Intel gleichziehen kann, dann hat auch AMD entsprechende Preise verdient. Gerade AMD braucht die Kohle und keiner hat was zu verschenken. AMD ist immer noch ein Unternehmen und kein Fanclub oder Wohlfahrtsverein.


----------



## Two-Face (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia-Geschäftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*



-Chefkoch- schrieb:


> @ Two Face
> 
> Da ist gar nichts davon überteuert. Der Markt hat den Preis für die Produkte akzeptiert und zahlt ihn auch.
> 
> Es wird ja niemand gezwungen den Preis zu bezahlen, gibt genug billigere Alternativen.


Der Materialwert sagt aber etwas völlig anderes aus.


----------



## Eckism (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia-Geschäftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*

Wird Zeit, das nVidia die Preise etwas erhöht, die verschenken so nur unnötig Geld.


----------



## blautemple (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia-Geschäftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Der Materialwert sagt aber etwas völlig anderes aus.



Na komm schon, dass sich der Produktpreis nicht nur nach dem Materialwert richtet müsstest du doch wissen


----------



## Two-Face (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia-Geschäftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*



blautemple schrieb:


> Na komm schon, dass sich der Produktpreis nicht nur nach dem Materialwert richtet müsstest du doch wissen


Muss ich das deshalb gut finden?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia-Geschäftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Der Materialwert sagt aber etwas völlig anderes aus.



Der Preis entsteht ja auch nicht nur aus dem Materialwert. Es gibt Angestellte die bezahlt werden wollen, Forschungskosten, logistischer Aufwand etc. Nichts wird für den Materialwert verkauft, noch nicht mal ein Yoghurt.


----------



## blautemple (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia-Geschäftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Muss ich das deshalb gut finden?



Ne, das habe ich nicht gesagt, aber es ist auch nicht richtig einfach der Produktpreis mit den Materialkosten zu vergleichen


----------



## Two-Face (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia-Geschäftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Der Preis entsteht ja auch nicht nur aus dem Materialwert. Es gibt Angestellte die bezahlt werden wollen, Forschungskosten, logistischer Aufwand etc. Nichts wird für den Materialwert verkauft, noch nicht mal ein Yoghurt.


Nur dass sich sowas in gewissen Branchen völlig jeglicher Relation entzieht.

Und das ist besonders in der IT-Branche so. Keine PC-Grafikkarte oder -Prozessor und auch kein Smartphone oder Tablet sind mehr als 600-1000€ wert. Da wird nunmal verdammt viel für Marke und Status draufgehauen. Alleine wenn man sich mal die Bauteile ansieht, die da verbaut werden. Genau das gleiche wie bei Markenschuhen.

Die Automobilindustrie macht es doch genauso, da werden A3, M3 oder die A-Klasse-Modelle "Premium" hervorgehoben, dabei verwenden alle drei Typen in bestimmten Bereichen exakt die gleichen Bauteile.

Sorry, aber es gibt keinen logischen Grund, z.B. eine Grafikkarte 1600€+ kosten zu lassen. Der einzige ist eben Prestige und das haben Nvidia und indirekt auch Apple selber schon zugegeben.^^


----------



## beercarrier (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia-Geschäftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*

was mich wundert ist das die stückzahlen die sie verkaufen nicht einbrechen. die mehrheit zockt noch fullhd oder wqhd, da reicht doch eine 1050ti oder 1060, oder eben die graka die im rechner steckt. wo nehmen die bitte die kunden her die 450 öcken aufwärts zahlen, vor allem in der menge???


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia-Geschäftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Der einzige ist eben Prestige und das haben Nvidia und indirekt auch Apple selber schon zugegeben.^^



Stimmt, das kommt natürlich noch obendrauf. Aber welcher große Markenhersteller macht das nicht. Vorallendingen wenn man keine Konkurrenz hat, kann man sich das erlauben. Ich habe ja auch nirgends gesagt das ich die Preise toll finde. Aber aus Mangel an Alternativen muss man halt in den sauren Apfel beißen. Entweder man gibt sich mit schwächerer Hardware zufrieden, oder man zahlt halt drauf. Mehr Alternativen gibt es momentan nicht.


----------



## Oberst Klink (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia-Geschäftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Nur dass sich sowas in gewissen Branchen völlig jeglicher Relation entzieht.
> 
> Und das ist besonders in der IT-Branche so. Keine PC-Grafikkarte oder -Prozessor und auch kein Smartphone oder Tablet sind mehr als 600-1000€ wert. Da wird nunmal verdammt viel für Marke und Status draufgehauen. Alleine wenn man sich mal die Bauteile ansieht, die da verbaut werden. Genau das gleiche wie bei Markenschuhen.
> 
> ...



Das sind nun mal im gewissen Sinne auch Luxusprodukte. Wenn man sich diese leisten will, muss man etwas dafür tun. Manche Leute scheinen das leider nicht zu verstehen, sei es aus Ignoranz oder vielleicht auch weil sie Marxisten sind. Ich finde es völlig in Ordnung, dass es Smartphones für 1000€ oder PCs für 20000€ oder Autos für eine Million € gibt. Wer hart dafür arbeitet, hat es sich auch verdient sich diese Dinge zu leisten. Dass nicht jeder eine Achtkern-CPU für 100€ haben kann, sollte klar sein. Wo wäre denn da noch der Anreiz sich persönlich anzustrengen, wenn man alles hinterher geworfen bekommt?


----------



## Seeefe (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia-Geschäftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Automobilindustrie macht es doch genauso, da werden A3, M3 oder die A-Klasse-Modelle "Premium" hervorgehoben, dabei verwenden alle drei Typen in bestimmten Bereichen exakt die gleichen Bauteile.




Schwer wenn man völlig verschiedene Autoklassen miteinander vergleicht. Zumal ist es ja logisch das bei einem M3 im Vergleich zum normalen 3er nicht jedes einzelne Teil anders ist. 

Apple steht aber auch etwas alleine da mit ihrer 50% Marge. Ich bezweifle dass BMW seine Autos mit so einer Marge verkauft.


----------



## Palmdale (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia-Geschäftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*

Beeindruckend. Mal guggn, was die Konkurrenz dieses Jahr so umtreibt und wir demnächst bei PCGH lesen können. Vielleicht scho in der Ausgabe 04/2017? *zwinker*

@PCGH

Das Schaubildchen zeigt bei mir ganz rechts *Q3*, sollte das nicht *Q4* sein des Jahres 2017?


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Februar 2017)

*Nvidia-Geschäftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*

Wenn ich mir das so anschaue, dann hat AMD sich mMn mit der ewigen Wartezeit auf Vega, so dermaßen ins eigene Fleisch geschnitten. Klar, AMD kann nichts veröffentlichen was nicht fertig ist. Nur ob man mit der RX480 auf das richtige Pferd gesetzt hat, wage ich zu bezweifeln. In meinen Augen hätte man sich doch besser auf die Oberklasse bis High-End konzentrieren sollen anstatt NV das Feld für Monate alleine zu überlassen.


----------



## Two-Face (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia-Geschäftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Das sind nun mal im gewissen Sinne auch Luxusprodukte. Wenn man sich diese leisten will, muss man etwas dafür tun. Manche Leute scheinen das leider nicht zu verstehen, sei es aus Ignoranz oder vielleicht auch weil sie Marxisten sind. Ich finde es völlig in Ordnung, dass es Smartphones für 1000€ oder PCs für 20000€ oder Autos für eine Million € gibt. Wer hart dafür arbeitet, hat es sich auch verdient sich diese Dinge zu leisten. Dass nicht jeder eine Achtkern-CPU für 100€ haben kann, sollte klar sein. Wo wäre denn da noch der Anreiz sich persönlich anzustrengen, wenn man alles hinterher geworfen bekommt?


Wer redet denn von einer Achtkern-CPU für 100€?

Ich rede davon, dass Hard- und Software in bestimmten Bereichen ohne nachvollziehbaren Grund nur wegen ihres Status völlig überteuerte Preise haben. Das hat mit "Marxismus" nichts zu tun, sondern mit Realismus.
Lass mal AMD wieder einen längeren Lauf mit den Grafikkarten haben und du wirst so schnell keine 1600€ GeForce mehr sehen, außer AMD bietet dieselbe Leistung und verkauft sie dann auch noch zum selben Preis. 
Was dann ein tolles Beispiel für die negativen Auswirkungen, endloser Preistreiberei wäre.

Nur um es mal auf den Punkt zu bringen: Dass für Premium mehr bezahlt wird, ist ja grundsätzlich logisch und in Ordnung - aber man kann es auch übertreiben.


Seeefe schrieb:


> Schwer wenn man völlig verschiedene Autoklassen miteinander vergleicht.


Sind sie das?
Kannst ja gerne auch noch den Ford Mondeo dazunehmen. Gibt Leute, die fahren einen 3er BMW und meinen selbiger wäre besser als ein solcher.

Zum Totlachen finde ich immer die, welche behaupten, ein Audi wäre grundsätzlich schneller, als andere Autos mit derselben PS-Zahl.


----------



## Atma (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia-Geschäftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*

Völlig verdient. Wenn die Konkurrenz schläft, sackt man eben alles alleine ein.

Bin absolut zufrieden mit meiner GeForce und G-Sync


----------



## LastManStanding (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia-Geschäftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*



beercarrier schrieb:


> was mich wundert ist das die stückzahlen die sie verkaufen nicht einbrechen. die mehrheit zockt noch fullhd oder wqhd, da reicht doch eine 1050ti oder 1060, oder eben die graka die im rechner steckt. wo nehmen die bitte die kunden her die 450 öcken aufwärts zahlen, vor allem in der menge???



Naja kommt drauf an mit ne 1060 muss man schon Details runterdrehen bei AAA Titel in HD.
Meine 970 mit 1432Mhz kann das nicht mal annährend auf max. Details 
Assassins C. S  reduzierte Details ca 40 fps (alles auf Maximum dann gehts bis runter auf ca. 20 fps was auch am V-RAM liegt klar! Aber nicht nur)
Rise of the Tomb Raider reduzierte Details ca 35-45 fps 
The Witcher 3 kein hair works Sichtweite reduziert minimum fps geht unter 40fps
Ich spiele in 1920 x 1200 und 60 fps müssen echt sein sonst ist das ehr Mäuse-Kino.

Und genau das ist das Problem nur sehr wenige wollen auf Details versichten zugunsten von FPS sogar wenn es optisch kaum etwas ausmachen würde.

NVidia Diktiert Preise wie auch Intel, wie abgehoben sie sind in der Mittelklasse bei 400€ loszulegen und dann haste nich mal ein knüller.
 Weil du spätestens ende 2017 mitte 2018 zu wenig GPU Rechenleistung für 60 FPS bei so ziemlich allen neuen spielen hast.
Traurige Geschichte.. 
Wenn nur noch 3 von 4   --970GTX Kunden eine 1070 kaufen, haben sie durch den Preisaufschlag der 1070 das selbe Verdient in gleicher Klasse.
Es soll ja sogar Menschen geben (hab ich gehört) die kaufen eine Geforce^^ TitanX  oder i76950x für 1300€ respektive 1700€ obwohl sie, sie nich benötigen^^

Nice to have wie das Barbie Traumschiff mit Ken als Käpt´n Blaubär


----------



## beercarrier (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia-Geschäftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Das sind nun mal im gewissen Sinne auch Luxusprodukte. Wenn man sich diese leisten will, muss man etwas dafür tun. Manche Leute scheinen das leider nicht zu verstehen, sei es aus Ignoranz oder vielleicht auch weil sie Marxisten sind. Ich finde es völlig in Ordnung, dass es Smartphones für 1000€ oder PCs für 20000€ oder Autos für eine Million € gibt. Wer hart dafür arbeitet, hat es sich auch verdient sich diese Dinge zu leisten. Dass nicht jeder eine Achtkern-CPU für 100€ haben kann, sollte klar sein. Wo wäre denn da noch der Anreiz sich persönlich anzustrengen, wenn man alles hinterher geworfen bekommt?



diese sicht der dinge finde ich stark simplifiziert, vermutlich hast du einen etwas weiteren horizont, und von daher auch populistisch. das ganze hat einmal nix mit marxismus zu tun, der mensch an sich denkt in konkurrenzbeziehung daher ist eine freie markt wirtschaft sicher richtig an einigen stellen, in 99% der fälle dort wo es um luxus geht. aber bei sprüchen wie: "wenn man sich diese leisten will, muss man etwas dafür tun", könnte ich dir einfach nur waterboarding anbieten. es gibt genügend menschen die genügend tun (krankenschwestern, altenpfleger, friseure, usw usf), die damit aber minimal besser als harz4 stehen. klar kannst du jetzt sagen wären sie eben finanzberater geworden, die für jeden euro 7 verbrennen (times), nur wenn man nur noch parasiten hat wirds löchrig. gerade das besserverdiener die augen davor verschließen das ein drittel für kost und logie arbeiten um den reichsten zehn prozent das goldene besteck auf der jacht zu ermöglichen wird den dritten weltkrieg auslösen. denn aggression und fremdenfeindlichkeit sind meist unterdrückte soziale probleme. und firmen bei denen das verhältnis von umsatz zu gewinn so dermaßen nicht stimmt sind die scheinbar unbeteiligten helferlein. und nur um dem argument zuvorzukommen, auch bei der titan handelt es sich um massenware, wir sprechen hier weder von einzelanfertigungen noch von nischenprodukten des reinen luxus wie laferrari´s, es entsteht kein trickle-down-effect, das ist blose verarsche.


----------



## restX3 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia-Geschäftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*



Atma schrieb:


> Bin absolut zufrieden mit meiner GeForce und G-Sync



Me too.


----------



## Locuza (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia-Geschäftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das so anschaue, dann hat AMD sich mMn mit der ewigen Wartezeit auf Vega, so dermaßen ins eigene Fleisch geschnitten. Klar, AMD kann nichts veröffentlichen was nicht fertig ist. Nur ob man mit der RX480 auf das richtige Pferd gesetzt hat, wage ich zu bezweifeln. In meinen Augen hätte man sich doch besser auf die Oberklasse bis High-End konzentrieren sollen anstatt NV das Feld für Monate alleine zu überlassen.


Du kannst dich völlig auf deine eigene Aussage beziehen: "AMD kann nichts veröffentlichen was nicht fertig ist". 

Polaris war ein relativ einfacher Schritt, die gleiche ISA und viele IP-Blöcke wurden Richtung 14nm portiert und einige Verbesserungen mit eingebaut, dass ist zeitlich und von der Komplexität relativ leicht umzusetzen gewesen.
Mit Vega entwickelt AMD teilweise völlig neue Funktionsblöcke, selbst mit einem größeren Fokus wäre es nur schwer gewesen das Projekt deutlich früher zu veröffentlichen. 
Die einzige Alternative wäre vermutlich gewesen, mit Polaris einen anderen Bereich anzugreifen, aber ich stimme der Entscheidung von AMD völlig zu.
Mainstream Produkte sind schneller auf den Markt zu bringen, kosten weniger in der Produktion und beliefern ein größeres Marktvolumen.
Mit High-End Produkten auf Basis von Polaris hätte es für AMD vermutlich nur noch schlechter ausgesehen und was hätte dann Vega machen sollen? Low-End und Mainstream beliefern oder das gleiche Segment direkt ersetzen?
AMD hat nicht einmal die Ressourcen für mehr als zwei GPU-Chips pro Jahr, entsprechend muss sich AMD immer entscheiden, welche Segmente sie vom Markt beliefern und wie genau sie die Technologie aufteilen.


----------



## xNeo92x (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia-Geschäftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*

Hervorzuheben ist auch, dass Nvidia sehr viel durch die geplante Obsoleszenz und das Abwürgen der Konkurrenz verdient:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O7fA_JC_R5s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Währenddessen erfreut sich die AMD Community an der "FineWine Technologie":




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uGXVMJztK4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



P.S.: Ich hoffe ihr versteht ein wenig Englisch


----------



## RavionHD (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia-Geschäftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*

Sowohl der Umsatz von Nvidia als auch von AMD stieg insbesondere im Gaming Bereich, schön zu sehen wie PC Gaming boomt!

Die Gamingsparte macht gerade bei Nvidia 62% des Gesamtumsatzes aus.


----------



## Atma (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia-Geschäftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*



xNeo92x schrieb:


> Hervorzuheben ist auch, dass Nvidia sehr viel durch die geplante Obsoleszenz und das Abwürgen der Konkurrenz verdient:


Geplante Obsoleszenz? Aha ...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia-Geschäftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*

Seit der 9xx Generation sind die Preise schon überteuert und mit der akt. Reihe haben die einfach noch ne Kelle draufgepackt. Es ist rein meine Meinung und wer die Marktwirtschaft nur mit Scheuklappen betrachtet soll sich das letzte Hemd über den Kopf ziehen lassen weil das Marketing ja nur wahre Worte spricht und man ohne deren High End ja kein Mitglied der Gemeinschaft ist


----------



## Rollora (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia-Geschäftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*



HyperBeast schrieb:


> Wenn alle soviel "Intelligenz" wie Bevier zeigen, ist mir klar, warum es bergab geht. Hoffe alle 2.240 Beiträge strotzen nur so vor soviel geballtem Wissen.
> 
> €: Ganz wichtig bei solchen Beiträgen immer für die Mehrheit sprechen, dann merkt der Rest des Forums auch gleich, wieviel man von solchen Aussagen zu halten hat. ^^


Dass die Menschheit im Durchschnitt nicht besonders intelligent ist, merkt man schon allein an den Nationen die eine direkte Demokratie haben und den Ergebnissen, die eine solche hervorbringt. Und damit ist nicht nur Trump gemeint.
Er hat schon nicht unrecht, der Durchschnittskäufer ist nunmal nicht intelligent.


----------



## Rollora (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia-Geschäftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*



xNeo92x schrieb:


> Währenddessen erfreut sich die AMD Community an der "FineWine Technologie":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lustig wie man mit den Mülltreibern, die am Anfang einer Generation released wurde tatsächlich Marketing machen kann.

AMDs Leistungsverbessrungen bei späteren Treibern sind ja keine Weihnachtsgeschenke und Nvidia ist nicht böse, weil sie solchige nicht auch machen, nein, es liegt einzig und allein daran, dass AMD es nicht schafft, am Anfang ordentliche Treiber, die das volle Potential entfalten, hinzuklatschen.
Das liegt natürlich an deren Ressourcen und ist auch OK so, aber es ist eben auch nicht "super", sondern eben nur "den Erwartungen entsprechend".


----------



## JoM79 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia-Geschäftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Seit der 9xx Generation sind die Preise schon überteuert und mit der akt. Reihe haben die einfach noch ne Kelle draufgepackt.


GTX 470  350€
GTX 570  350€
GTX 670  400€
GTX 770  390€
GTX 970  330€
Eindeutig überteuert seit der 9er Generation.


----------



## Schaffe89 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia-Geschäftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*



Bevier schrieb:


> Da sie aktuell gut 1/3 ihres Umsatz in Gewinn umwandeln, kann man vielleicht abschätzen, um wieviel die Grafikkarten überteuert sind...



Ah du glaubst also AMD wird VEGA günstiger auf den Markt werfen?Immer diese Samariter-Argumente.
Wenn RYZEN richtig schnell wäre, würde AMD sicherlich das Topmodell nicht für 500 Euro rausdrücken, sondern für deutlich mehr Kohle.



			
				Bevier schrieb:
			
		

> Falsch, wenn die Menschheit intelligent wäre, würde niemand diese Karten  kaufen aber leider ist die Mehrzahl ziemlich kurzsichtig...



Sagst du ein falsches Wort im Ryzen Thread wirst du von dieser Rebellion gleich voll angegriffen ganz urplötzlich braucht jeder nen 8Kerner.
 Die ganzen AMD "Hypetrainkinder" drehen durch, da hilft kein vernünftiges Argument mehr.
Und ich bin der Meinung dass die Nvidiakarten nicht zu teuer sind, weder die 1060, noch die 1070 noch die GTX 1080.
Nvidia hat die Preise um 49 Dollar erhöht, trotz keinerlei Konkurrenz, das ist human, ne GTX 670 war teurer, außerdem vergiss mal nicht den Eurokurs.

BTW kommt niemand in einen AMD Thread und bezeichnet AMD Käufer als unintelligent, mach das mal, da wirste angesprungen von allen Seiten.
Das ist wirklich schon nahe am reinen "Trolling".

Btw

Was soll AMD eigentlich noch verdienen wenn die GTX 1070 nur ~330 kosten würde? Sollen sie dann die RX480 auf 200 senken? Ihr macht AMD arm mit eurem falschen Geiz.
Die müssen endlich mal Geld verdienen.


----------



## Two-Face (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia-Geschäftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*



Atma schrieb:


> Geplante Obsoleszenz? Aha ...


Gängige Praxis bei vielen Unternehmen im Elektronik-Bereich.


----------



## xNeo92x (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia-Geschäftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*



Rollora schrieb:


> Lustig wie man mit den Mülltreibern, die am Anfang einer Generation released wurde tatsächlich Marketing machen kann.
> 
> AMDs Leistungsverbessrungen bei späteren Treibern sind ja keine Weihnachtsgeschenke und Nvidia ist nicht böse, weil sie solchige nicht auch machen, nein, es liegt einzig und allein daran, dass AMD es nicht schafft, am Anfang ordentliche Treiber, die das volle Potential entfalten, hinzuklatschen.
> Das liegt natürlich an deren Ressourcen und ist auch OK so, aber es ist eben auch nicht "super", sondern eben nur "den Erwartungen entsprechend".



Hast du auch das Video davor geschaut? Ich kann ja noch verstehen, dass Nvidia die Treiber nicht so lange optimiert wie AMD, aber warum zur Hölle werden plötzlich Karten der Oberklasse schwächer als Karten der Einstiegsklasse/Mittelklasse der nachfolgenden Generation?
Und AMD wird meiner Meinung nach zu unrecht wegen der Treiber gebasht. Ja, die Treiber sind zu Release nicht optimal, so dass es zu Problemen in Spielen führen kann. Aber das dauert höchstens einen Monat, dann gibt die Karte *die von AMD versprochene Leistung*. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 
Aber das gute bei AMD ist, dass mit der Zeit trotzdem mehr an Leistung hervorkommt, als Anfangs versprochen.
Und wenn ich schon so viel Geld reinstecke, dann gebe ich es nicht nur für die Hardware an sich aus, sondern auch für eine lange Unterstützung seitens des Herstellers. Wenn man das ganze dann Proportional betrachtet, dann müsste Nvidia die eigenen Karten für mindestens 10 Jahre supporten


----------



## Schaffe89 (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia-Geschäftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Gängige Praxis bei vielen Unternehmen im Elektronik-Bereich.



Das ist aber wieder die gleiche Geschichte. Diese Behauptungen kommen nur aus dem AMD Fanlager und sind wie immer an den Haaren herbeigezogen.
Als ich vor Wochen die PCGH aufschlug und die GTX 770 4GB im Leistungsindex gleichauf mit der 280x war, war mir mal wieder klar, dass das alles nur Marketingelaber ist.



			
				xNeo92x schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du auch das Video davor geschaut? Ich kann ja noch verstehen, dass  Nvidia die Treiber nicht so lange optimiert wie AMD, aber warum zur  Hölle werden plötzlich Karten der Oberklasse schwächer als Karten der  Einstiegsklasse/Mittelklasse der nachfolgenden Generation?



Wo zum Henker soll denn das der Fall sein? Das würde ich gerne mal überpüfen. Abseits von dem Kepler der ein bisschen wegen verbesserter AMD Treiber  nach hinten gerutscht ist, habe ich noch keinerlei Belege dafür sichten können die das auch nur ansatzweise bestätigen würde.
Schuld ist oft der V-ram und untersch. Funktionen/Features der Grafikkarten, nicht dass Nvidia die Treiber nicht liefert.


----------



## Atma (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia-Geschäftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Gängige Praxis bei vielen Unternehmen im Elektronik-Bereich.


Dass es schwarze Schafe gibt ist mir bewusst, jedoch kann man Nvidia gewiss keine geplante Obsoleszenz vorwerfen ...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia-Geschäftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*



JoM79 schrieb:


> GTX 470  350€
> GTX 570  350€
> GTX 670  400€
> GTX 770  390€
> ...



Ich weiß ja nicht aus welchem Lostopf du die Zahlen hast und auf welche Modelle du dich beziehst. Ich hatte für die 770er 320 Taler bezahlt und die 970 von einem mir geneigten Hersteller ( gleicher wie bei der 770er ) liegt oh Wunder bei 400 Taler. Ich kaufe ja nicht irgendeine Karte. Bei der 570 waren es für ein OC Modell auch nur 340 Taler. Nebenbei ist in meinen Augen die 970 ein Krüppel und die 1070 liegt ja derzeitig bei dem Hersteller bei 460 Talern.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia-Geschäftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*

Der Lostopf heisst Gamestar test.
Das ist dass was Nvidia zur Markteinführung haben wollte.
Kannst natürlich auch die Preise in $ nehmen die Nvidia haben wollte, sind aber die gleichen Preise.


----------



## xNeo92x (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia-Geschäftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*



Atma schrieb:


> Dass es schwarze Schafe gibt ist mir bewusst, jedoch kann man Nvidia gewiss keine geplante Obsoleszenz vorwerfen ...


Deine Naivität ist nicht zu beneiden


----------



## Two-Face (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia-Geschäftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*

Man muss halt allerdings auch sagen, je aufwändiger die Technik desto mehr Fehlerquellen gibt es.

Haben steinalte Grafikkarten vom Schlage einer 3dfx Voodoo, Nvidia Riva oder ATi Rage endlos lange, z.T. sogar bis heute, fehlerfrei funktioniert, so ist dies mitlerweile nicht mehr der Fall.

Ich weiß noch, wie schnell die Radeon HD4800er verreckt sind, schon die X1900er haben nicht alle so lang gehalten und die GeForces sind seit den 8000ern auch nicht mehr ganz so langlebig wie früher (die mussten je nach Benutzungsdauer irgendwann mal früher oder später "gebacken" werden).

Ist irgendwie bei allem Technischem heutzutage der Fall, hast du eine Waschmaschine aus den 90ern zuhause, läuft die sehr wahscheinlich immernoch problemlos, kaufst du heute ein aktuelles Modell, musst du die jedes Jahr mindestens 1x reparieren lassen.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia-Geschäftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*

Naja ganz so schlimm ist es dann doch nicht.
Aber die Leute sollen halt öfter was neues kaufen.


----------



## matty2580 (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia-Geschäftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*

Pascal verkauft sich prächtig Dank fehlender Konkurrenz durch AMD.

Aber man sieht das das größte Wachstum in anderen Sparten ist, z.B. Deep Learning.
Auch Intel richtet sich komplett neu aus, nach dem Motto "Data Center first".
Investor Meeting: In Zukunft heisst es bei Intel „Data Center first!“ - ComputerBase

Die Entwicklung geht also weiter, wenn auch nicht unbedingt in die Richtung die sich hier viele wünschen, Cloud.
Dazu passt auch Nvidias neuer Dienst mit Cloudgaming, und MS erste Ansätze eines Cloud basierten BS.
Windows 10 Cloud: Erste Screenshots des UWP-Betriebssystems geleaked

Noch beliebig weiter lassen sich die Margen in der Geforce-Sparte zum Glück nicht mehr steigern.
Ich selbst habe mich aus dem Wahnsinn der PC-Master-Race schon längst verabschiedet, und kaufe nur noch selten Hardware.


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia-Geschäftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*

Nvidia hat das aber auch fein gemacht diesmal und AMD ist aus Trumpwählerland Texas. Gut so.


----------



## Bevier (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia-Geschäftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> ...



Glaub mir, ich weiß sicher, dass AMD nicht viel anders reagieren würde, aktuell sind sie auch nur deswegen so günstig (wobei wirklich günstig sind die RX auch nicht aber wenigstens fair bepreist, wie es auch bei nV nur die Kleinsten unterhalb der 1070 sind), weil sie eben nicht mithalten können. Aber auch als das anders war, waren zumindest bei den GPUs bei ähnlicher Leistung die Preise teilweise merklich geringer (Hawaii gegen GK 110 z. B.)...
Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass Vega, je nach Leistung nicht billig wird. Der recht große Chip und der teure HBM machen "wünschenswerte" Preise um 300 € unmöglich (trotzdem wird sie günstiger als eine 1080 starten) ^^


----------



## matty2580 (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia-Geschäftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*

Günstiger als eine 1080 zu starten, ist auch nicht schwer für AMD. 
Nvidia musste es mal wieder kräftig übertreiben.
Und das Konsum-"Vieh" macht den Quatsch natürlich wieder mit.
Und das alles unter dem Motto "PC-Master-Race".
Das System dahinter grenzt an Wahnsinn, und erinnert mich irgendwie an dass Spiel die Lemminge.

Wie heißt es so schön, wenn alle aus dem Fenster springen, ......  ^^


----------



## Rollora (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia-GeschÃ¤ftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*



xNeo92x schrieb:


> Hast du auch das Video davor geschaut? Ich kann ja noch verstehen, dass Nvidia die Treiber nicht so lange optimiert wie AMD, aber warum zur Hölle werden plötzlich Karten der Oberklasse schwächer als Karten der Einstiegsklasse/Mittelklasse der nachfolgenden Generation?


Man hat sich diesem Mythos immer wieder angesehen.
Und es ist eben genau das: eine Lüge, ein Mythos.
Nvidia GeForce: Kepler, Maxwell und Pascal im Treibervergleich (Seite 2) - ComputerBase


xNeo92x schrieb:


> Und AMD wird meiner Meinung nach zu unrecht wegen der Treiber gebasht. Ja, die Treiber sind zu Release nicht optimal, so dass es zu Problemen in Spielen führen kann. Aber das dauert höchstens einen Monat, dann gibt die Karte *die von AMD versprochene Leistung*. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> Aber das gute bei AMD ist, dass mit der Zeit trotzdem mehr an Leistung hervorkommt, als Anfangs versprochen.


Hab noch nirgends jemals Versprechungen gelesen.
Aber ich kenne die Ausgangsperformance/Releaseperformance und das bisschen, was man später rausholt (mit ausnahme gravierender Treiberbugs).
Also... ja was will man mir eigentlich sagen?



xNeo92x schrieb:


> Und wenn ich schon so viel Geld reinstecke, dann gebe ich es nicht nur für die Hardware an sich aus, sondern auch für eine lange Unterstützung seitens des Herstellers. Wenn man das ganze dann Proportional betrachtet, dann müsste Nvidia die eigenen Karten für mindestens 10 Jahre supporten


Ja, weil die 1060 und 480 sind bei gleicher Performance ja so unterschiedlich teuer... (jetzt nur mal als Beispiel).


----------



## BosnaMaster (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia-Geschäftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*

Ich bin begeistert von der 1070 in Verbindung mit WQHD 144 Hz und G Sync.  Die Aufregung über den Preis hat sich nach dem ersten zocken gelegt. xD  

Ich glaube aber AMD wird nicht viel günstiger sein, sollte Vega auf 1080 Niveau liegen....Vor allem AMD braucht auch Geld. Geht Vega und Ryzen in die Hose dann sieht es düster aus. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Atma (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia-Geschäftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*



xNeo92x schrieb:


> Deine Naivität ist nicht zu beneiden


Dann beweis mir das Gegenteil.


----------



## Giesbert_PK (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia-Geschäftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Schwer wenn man völlig verschiedene Autoklassen miteinander vergleicht. Zumal ist es ja logisch das bei einem M3 im Vergleich zum normalen 3er nicht jedes einzelne Teil anders ist.
> 
> Apple steht aber auch etwas alleine da mit ihrer 50% Marge. Ich bezweifle dass BMW seine Autos mit so einer Marge verkauft.



Nö Zielkorridor sind im Premium Segment der Auto Hersteller zwischen 8 und 12 % aber vergleichbar ist das mit dem PC Geschäft nicht !


----------



## Giesbert_PK (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia-Geschäftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wer redet denn von einer Achtkern-CPU für 100€?
> 
> Ich rede davon, dass Hard- und Software in bestimmten Bereichen ohne nachvollziehbaren Grund nur wegen ihres Status völlig überteuerte Preise haben. Das hat mit "Marxismus" nichts zu tun, sondern mit Realismus.
> Lass mal AMD wieder einen längeren Lauf mit den Grafikkarten haben und du wirst so schnell keine 1600€ GeForce mehr sehen, außer AMD bietet dieselbe Leistung und verkauft sie dann auch noch zum selben Preis.
> ...



Ist er nicht (Audi) ??  , Getriebe Abstufungen, Kurvengeschwindigkeit (bessere Achs Geometrie) , Drehmoment Verlauf und DSG (schneller schalten), können auch bei PS Gleichheit einen Extremen Vorteil ausmachen.  Und das auf einer GPU und CPU herunterrechnen fällt mit gar nicht schwer .


----------



## Giesbert_PK (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia-Geschäftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Das ist aber wieder die gleiche Geschichte. Diese Behauptungen kommen nur aus dem AMD Fanlager und sind wie immer an den Haaren herbeigezogen.
> Als ich vor Wochen die PCGH aufschlug und die GTX 770 4GB im Leistungsindex gleichauf mit der 280x war, war mir mal wieder klar, dass das alles nur Marketingelaber ist.
> 
> 
> ...



Am Wochende wieder BF1 Gezockt und Kumpels mit ner GTX 680 und 770 hatten Total Aussteiger in Game, Bis heute ist NVidia nicht fähig die alten Dinger am Laufen zu halten , als Gegenstück sind die 7850 und R9 270x ohne Probleme durchgelaufen . Also auch hier ist mal der Treiber bei Grün schuld und nicht der Speicher. Kann aber hüben wie drüben mal so sein !


----------



## RavionHD (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia-GeschÃ¤ftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss danke Geforce und Deep Learning*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Pascal verkauft sich prächtig Dank fehlender Konkurrenz durch AMD.
> 
> Aber man sieht das das größte Wachstum in anderen Sparten ist, z.B. Deep Learning.
> Auch Intel richtet sich komplett neu aus, nach dem Motto "Data Center first".
> ...



In Zahlen ist das größte Wachstum der Gaming Bereich.

Gaming Q4 Fiskaljahr 2016: 810 Millionen Dollar Umsatz
Gaming Q4 Fiskaljahr 2017: 1,348 Milliarden Dollar Umsatz
-----------------------------------
Ein Plus von 538 Millionen Dollar!

Im Bereich Datacenter ein Plus von 200 Millionen.

62% des Umsatzes macht bei Nvidia der Gamingbereich aus!

Und auch AMD konnte dank der RX480, der RX470 und der RX460 ein Umsatzplus erreichen:

Quartalszahlen: AMD steigert Umsatz und reduziert Verlust - Golem.de

Freut mich als PC Spieler zu sehen wie enorm der PC Gaming Markt boomt.


----------

